# Kargoroo 28krs Space For Atv's?



## thordahl (Jul 5, 2006)

Hello,

We are found the Outback 28KRS Kargoroo on the internet. What a nice trailer! There are no local dealers where we live, My question is how much space is in the front garage? We have 3 sport atvs that are 44 inches wide and 66 inches long. They weigh 350lb each and can be transported on the back wheels if needed. Will they fit?

Thank you in advance for your help.

Thor


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

The KargoRoos have a 50-inch door opening, so your ATV's will fit fine. The "garage" area is listed as 338 cu.ft. of space. You are probably more interested in the floor dimensions. Someone with a Kargoroo can provide those measurements. If I had to guess, I would say two ATVs will fit fine. Three...not sure.

Here is the literature: 2006 Outbacks

Randy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, thordahl!* action
I'm glad you found us!









Unfortunately, I don't think you are going to get three of those bad boys in the 'Roo. The only hope is if the overall height of each one does not exceed about 28". Then you could stand them vertically (I'm not sure you would want to do that!), and pack them in like sardines. So, possible, but...?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

The usable floor area is approximately 72" x 94". I think the ceiling is 7'. The floor is rated to hold 1000 lbs.

Have you looked at the Hobbi (http://keystone-hobbi.com/), NRG (http://keystone-nrg.com/), or Raptor (http://keyperformance-raptor.com/)? While they may not offer the versatility of the Kargoroo, one of them may offer a better fit for your toys.

Also, I considered this trailer (for about a minute) when researching online before we purchased the Roo. It may serve your toy needs. I have not seen one of these in person. Sunline Tran-Sport


----------



## Ravens35 (Jun 5, 2006)

You could probably fit two if you stood them up on their rear wheels. If you're towing with a pickup then you could put the third in the bed of the truck.

Keystone also makes a hornet trailer called a hideout with a rear ramp. 2006 is the last year for the model, but some dealers still have some sitting around. It's a little less money than the Roo, but a pretty nice trailer overall. No slides though.


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

We have the 28krs and love it. You could probably put 2 atv's standing up in the 'garage area' however securing them might be a problem. There are 4 tie downs in the floor, no others as there is not room with the cabnets and fold up bed. 1000 lbs is the front storage area rating.


----------



## thordahl (Jul 5, 2006)

Hello,

Is there any pictures you could post showing toys in the garage. I was thinking if possible I could put 2 atv's on the back tires standing straight up on the one side of the trailer and the third one on all 4's next to the other two. I could install several more floor hooks to secure it.

The atvs are 3.6 feet wide and 5.5 feet long.

The height is over 7 feet so that is not a issue, the cargo area is almost 8 feet on one side and 5.10 on the other. It is 7.5 ft wide. Weight is not a issue because they weigh just over 1000lb.

Any thoughts?

Thor


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

With some creative packaging you might be able to get them in there but.... I loaded my Road King and headed a little over a hundred miles to Maryland, I could tell the deference in the tongue weight. It was our first trip and we were light loaded as far as camping gear (nice way of saying we forgot almost everything you need for camping). Not sure what you'll be towing with but you'll definitly need a good WD hitch. I've learned thru much reading on here that I have to re-do the hitch set-up if I load the bike verses not. It's a lot of weight right in front of the camper. Does work, watch the tongue weight and set-up though.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

thordahl said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is there any pictures you could post showing toys in the garage. I was thinking if possible I could put 2 atv's on the back tires standing straight up on the one side of the trailer and the third one on all 4's next to the other two. I could install several more floor hooks to secure it.
> 
> ...


At best, you could fit to wheelers in there standing on the rear tires. The problem with this is that you are going to be close to overweight on your cargo area with just the toys, and unfortunately, almost all of the storage space is also in the front. Your best bet would be a double rack for the bed of your truck, and one of the wheelers in the TT. Just remember even then, with a 1/2 ton truck you are going to be pushing your gvwr on the TV. A 3/4 ton would be ideal.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

There are two pics in my gallery of our bikes loaded in the roo.


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

One really has to be carefull of what we call "hanger rash" from maximizing loading quarters! In reference of course to damage that happens during storage or transportation....
Things tend to wander around a bit while josling down the road and can rub through the best of paint jobs in no time. Just ask me!

Scott


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I stand one quad up in our garage now, I have a full 12' to work with. Flipping the Recon takes some effort, but trying to get two in that way seems like a lot more work than it should be. I'd double check all your weights too, if you put one, or two in the bed of your truck and the 3rd in the Outback plus your hitch weight you want to make sure you haven't exceeded the tongue and/or axle weights.

Good luck!


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Thordahl,

I read all your posts... your first post mentioned the 28KRS. I have this same trailer. I promise you there is no way you could fit 3 ATV's in the front toy box area. I have a Polaris 500 (granted this is a big atv) it when i pull it in the toy box area it fills up the front! You may be able to fit two atv's standing up in the front area but it will be very tuff getting them in and out of the side loading door.

Your second post mentions putting the third trailer next to the two standing up?... This may be possible in a Raptor toy box (rear loading) but it will certainly not be possible in an Outback.

If you have any questions feel free to email me.

Bryan


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome thordahl to the site
Putting 2 ATV's in the roo is doable
But trying to put three in there is going to be tough and alot of work
getting them in and out all the time

Don


----------



## louvel1 (Jun 9, 2006)

Thordahl, You can surely cary 2 atvs in the cargo area standing up. I have a 23krs and I have carried my atv and DW's atv. I carry a third (my son's) in my truck bed. Just as a side note I have carried a golf cart in my roo once before.


----------

